# 21er Kettenblatt



## hardflipper (9. August 2008)

Gibts das 21er Fatmodul Titan Kettenblatt eigentlich noch? War vor Jahren mal im Bike Workshop drin.


----------



## fatmodul (13. August 2008)

Hallo!

 Ja, gibt es! 
*FatParts 21 Zähne Titankettenblatt 4Loch, 25 *
Hat gegenüber den anderen kleinen Kettenblättern den Vorteil, daß man normale Kettenblattschrauben verwenden kann - die Kette stößt nicht an die Schrauben!

Gibt's bei uns im Laden, oder über den Versand (einfach per Mail bestellen).

Viele Grüße - Peter (Alpha Bikes)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winem (25. März 2010)

Ist denn das Angebot noch aktuell?


----------



## SR82 (25. März 2010)

Hi Winem!

Das Kettenblatt ist nach wie vor im Sortiment, jedoch aktuell vergriffen. Melde Dich am besten telefonisch im Shop (089-35061818), dann kann Dir genaueres gesagt werden!

Grüße
Sebastian//Alpha Bikes


----------



## Epic The Brain (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

passt das Kettenblatt an eine XTR Fc-M 970 Kurbel?


----------



## Büscherammler (26. Mai 2010)

Warum sollte es nicht passen??


----------



## debitor (29. November 2015)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Warum sollte es nicht passen??



Was haltet Ihr von diesem Ritzel ?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/20-Zaehne-Ke...-Antriebskraft-4-TitanSchrauben-/191732731775

Habe ein 22 ger und würde gerne für sehr steile Passagen noch 1 - 2 Gänge niedriger schalten können !
Fahre 3 fach 22 - 30 - 40 Shimano XT M 780


----------

